# How do you get into chat now?



## DanMcG (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm guessing the Wizard behind the curtain is fine tuning the site, but I just noticed the chat button in the top header bar is MIA. 
I thought I'd throw it out there, Maybe it's just me :)


----------



## bassman (Apr 10, 2009)

Looks like they must be working on things again.  Seems like chat has just vanished for the time being.  Maybe Brian will see this and let us know what's going on.


----------



## ronp (Apr 11, 2009)

This should work. Don't know where the link above went.

http://smokingmeatforums.com/chat/flashchat.php


----------



## erain (Apr 11, 2009)

its there, just left of user cp


----------



## ronp (Apr 11, 2009)

Ahh, it was moved. It used to be black and that is what I was looking for. Thanks buddy.


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok just for the record....... *It wasn't there when I posted this thread!!*  LOL


----------

